# Big Box Blunders



## Dembones (Mar 24, 2007)

Got this idea from the see snake thread, let's hear some big box store horror stories!
I asked a home depot floor rodent where I could find an '08 NEC book. He said, without skipping a beat, that they vary by state. 
A separate occasion, I overhear an "associate" telling someone that they should have their electrician put plumber's tape on the threads of their rigid service mast. Anyone else see a problem like this?


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

I see it frequently when they sell the wrong type of cable. Example seu instead or ser , ser for installation in pvc underground all kinds of mistakes.


----------



## Thayer (Sep 22, 2008)

Just for fun, go and ask one of their sales associates for a non-metallic bond bushing and see if they ever figure out why they can't seem to find it on the shelf.


----------



## sherman (Sep 29, 2008)

Just yesterday they were out of old work single gang low voltage adaptors. They had 20 cases of 2 gang and it didnt look like they planned on ordering the single gang ones untill all the 2 gang sell.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

"floor rodent" love it.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i asked where the sectional wall plates were and he looked at me like i had 3 heads


----------



## TheIrishSparky (Oct 11, 2008)

Asked a "floor rodent" for a old construction ceiling fan box and he told me they were being discontinued because they were old


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a good one....I was in Homeless Desp-ot lol around Christmas and I was standing beside one of the associates waiting for him to finish with a lady so he could cut me some wire and I over heard the conversation between the two of them. She was explaining that her husband (dumbass) had put the christmas tree lights on the tree the wrong way and he now had two female ends on the lights he needed to connect together in the middle of the tree. So the floor rodent walks over to the shelf grabs two male two prong cord ends and proceeds to cut her a few feet of zip cord...you can see where this is going. So, at this point I jump in and tell her I am an electrician and I asked her if she had kids. She says yes she does and I explained that by doing this she could have a live end on one of the cord ends should the cord become disconnected in the tree, should one of her kids or anyone else get their hands in there they could get killed! So she asks me what the best way to fix the problem was and I said tell your husband to take the lights off the tree and put them back the right way! Well...she opted to take the wrong way and use the zip cord and two male cord ends. I just can't beleive that anyone is that stupid I was steaming when I left the store


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I wish I had my camera in the store today.... had to grab a handfull of small items, and HD was closer than the supply house. 

Walked toward electrical and there was a clearance rack. Lots of junk, and right on top was a Super Special.... 25¢ each..... used extension cords.





































Yes..... _used_.


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

They are broken in for you already 480sparky.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I wish I had my camera in the store today.... had to grab a handfull of small items, and HD was closer than the supply house.
> 
> Walked toward electrical and there was a clearance rack. Lots of junk, and right on top was a Super Special.... 25¢ each..... used extension cords.
> 
> ...


did you buy any?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

at lowes they have a big picture of uses for UF. they say you can wire pool pumps with it


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i went to lowes tonight after i heard about the klein tools sale. they are selling some no name brand non metallic sheathed cable. 250 foot coil of 14/2 for 30 bucks. i think it comes from china


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

HD tried that here...they were selling no-name brand 14/2 that wasn't CSA rated. Well, some EC bought a few skids of it to wire a bunch of houses for a builder...inspector came along and made him tear it all out since it wasn't CSA rated.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> did you buy any?


Sure.... bought them all. Gonna wire the next house with 'em.:thumbsup:


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Sure.... bought them all. Gonna wire the next house with 'em.:thumbsup:


I knew a school teacher that wired his rec room with cord. How would you like to learn from him?:laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

seo said:


> I knew a school teacher that wired his rec room with cord. How would you like to learn from him?:laughing:


besides being a huge code violation, what would be the danger with cord properly sized for the circuit ampacity used as a wiring method? would it really cause fires?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

seo said:


> I knew a school teacher that wired his rec room with cord. How would you like to learn from him?:laughing:


I'd rename it the Wreck room! :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i went to lowes tonight after i heard about the klein tools sale. they are selling some no name brand non metallic sheathed cable. 250 foot coil of 14/2 for 30 bucks. i think it comes from china


Put on some glasses and look closer. It's not "no name" NM, it's made by EWC - Encore Wire Corporation from Texas - one of the biggest manufacturers of NM cable in the country. And it's not made in China either.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> besides being a huge code violation, what would be the danger with cord properly sized for the circuit ampacity used as a wiring method? would it really cause fires?


Ever see what a cord looks like after a few years...all nice and brittle :thumbsup:

Compound that with the "smoke co-efficient" [or whatever the technical term might be]....


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Sure.... bought them all. Gonna wire the next house with 'em.:thumbsup:



Yeah, we're going on tour. Gonna wire the USA in zip cord.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Celtic said:


> Ever see what a cord looks like after a few years...all nice and brittle :thumbsup:
> 
> Compound that with the "smoke co-efficient" [or whatever the technical term might be]....


the cord i seen that was brittle was exposed to high heat or sun. i have extension cords in my truck that are a few years old and there not brittle


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, we're going on tour. Gonna wire the USA in zip cord.


 
Zip cord? Man, you sure like that big, bulky stuff. That stuff makes my arms hurt at the end of the day. 


I say we use _tinsel_ cord!:icon_wink:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Zip cord? Man, you sure like that big, bulky stuff. That stuff makes my arms hurt at the end of the day.
> 
> 
> I say we use _tinsel_ cord!:icon_wink:


I always cut up old christmas light stings and use that wire.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> the cord i seen that was brittle was exposed to high heat or sun. i have extension cords in my truck that are a few years old and there not brittle


You, Peter and 480 can go on "Landmark, Nationwide, Home Depot sponsored Re-Wire America Tour".

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Celtic said:


> You, Peter and 480 can go on "Landmark, Nationwide, Home Depot sponsored Re-Wire America Tour".
> 
> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


can we do your house first?


----------



## lectric_hand6855 (Jan 24, 2009)

I was in lowes the other day waiting to have some wire cut, when I overheard someone asking an associate for a meyers hub, the assoc. kept asking how long the conduit run was. After getting frustrated the guy said "The F^*#ing conduit is 250ft. long I need a D*#^ hub to put on the end of it !!!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> can we do your house first?


Don't be silly....I only use UF in a home. :thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

lectric_hand6855 said:


> I was in lowes the other day waiting to have some wire cut, when I overheard someone asking an associate for a meyers hub, the assoc. kept asking how long the conduit run was. After getting frustrated the guy said "The F^*#ing conduit is 250ft. long I need a D*#^ hub to put on the end of it !!!


one of my favorite quotes homeowners tell me is "the guy from home depot said..."


----------



## zod68 (Jan 27, 2009)

*real electricians know better !!!!!*

Well bro , obviously this nut is just trying to eat . You being a real electrician dont need him for anything but inventory stock . Guide em if he ask , but they will figure out if he doesnt meet minimal requirements to guide us quickly to the material we request . Thank G. W. B for the desperados who desperatly need work this season even if they are somewhat unqualified .


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> one of my favorite quotes homeowners tell me is "the guy from home depot said..."


One of my favorite quotes homeowners tell me is "That guy electricalperson said...."


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> One of my favorite quotes homeowners tell me is "That guy electricalperson said...."


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

​ 

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Celtic said:


> ​
> 
> ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::




I love it! :laughing:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I love it! :laughing:



FWIW, the "home" is actually a controlled burn..


----------



## zod68 (Jan 27, 2009)

You know a womens husband is her hero , even if he dont know sht ! These guys are usually the reason service companys get to see em 1


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I had a floor rodent try and tell me my voltage drop calculations were off once.

Then another time a floor rodent asked me what 100amp ser was, I said it is the 2/2/2/4 SER Cable, he started spooling of the seu...I looked at him shook my head and said  this I'm driving the extra 20min to the supply house.

Oh and also Ask one of them to get you a weather head for a 2 1/2" rigid mast, they have them on the shelves, I watched him call for backup to even figure out what it was.


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

:grin:If these guys knew what they were doing they wouldnt be working in HD Lowes etc. they would be in this forum thrashing on "rodents"


----------



## lectric_hand6855 (Jan 24, 2009)

JRent said:


> :grin:If these guys knew what they were doing they wouldnt be working in HD Lowes etc. they would be in this forum thrashing on "rodents"


If only they would just give you what you ask for without offering up their opinion when its not requested :shutup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> besides being a huge code violation, what would be the danger with cord properly sized for the circuit ampacity used as a wiring method? would it really cause fires?


Cords seem to rot after many years. Seems like the ones we have in our truck get rolled out and up all of the time and we kind of have a chance to inspect them.
Seems like romex would work fine in a high rise building but the building might no be able to handle all of the smoke if it caught fire.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Seems like romex would work fine in a high rise building but the building might no be able to handle all of the smoke if it caught fire.


That is such nonsense. The building furnishings like carpet and furniture are going to release a lot more toxic smoke than the wiring methods.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> That is such nonsense. The building furnishings like carpet and furniture are going to release a lot more toxic smoke than the wiring methods.


want to know what releases the worst smoke? HID ballasts. i had one smoke up on me today and i caught a lung full of that horrible smoke. i coughed like i never coughed before. i can still smell it on my clothes


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I worked part time at "Home Dope-o" about 10 yrs. ago for about 2 yrs., making $14.40 an hour. All of the other "floor rodents" swore that they were electricians. Some of the stuff they used to tell customers was crazy, I would overhear them and just walk away. I have a part time employee that works at "Dope-o" as a licensed electrician who is making about $24.00 an hour. I was his helper 25yrs. ago now he is my helper.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

$24 an hour at the HD??


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> $24 an hour at the HD??


 Some HDs will pay well for licensed professionals in some departments. To be honest the stress and daily headaches that come with contracting make working at HD look good at times.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice hours too 6 to 3.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> $24 an hour at the HD??


 
Apply today!


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats pretty good money for standing around and in many cases giving bad advice.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

standing around giving bad advice and also upselling or overselling a particular product. I'm sure they make that $24 work for the whole $24 an hr they pay him for.

around here in california, one of the local hole depots has a licensed electrician that use to be my helper. I went in there one day and saw him upselling a new home owner and loading it in his cart for him a 1" bender, 1/2" bender, two bundles of 1/2", boxes, panels... 

you sure them electricians aren't on a performance based pay?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Peter D said:


> That is such nonsense. The building furnishings like carpet and furniture are going to release a lot more toxic smoke than the wiring methods.


 Seems like if the amount of PVC that can be installed in a building can be reduced, it would not be such a bad idea.
Maybe you can offer a clue as to why Romex is not used in a high rise building.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jrannis said:


> .........Maybe you can offer a clue as to why Romex is not used in a high rise building.


Why can't it?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Maybe you can offer a clue as to why Romex is not used in a high rise building.


I don't know why. In my sphere of the world NM cable is used in high rise apartment buildings all the time in Massachusetts. MA has relaxed the NEC restrictions on NM cable for quite some time now and continues to do so.


----------

